# Placenta Position to determine Gender



## Annabel

I bumped a thread up yesterday, but not sure how many saw it, and its disappeared off the 1st page now.. Its basically a theory on placenta position at the 12 week scan to determine the gender.


This is the extract, a little confusing, but the just of it is, if the placenta is on the right at the 12 week scan it boy, if its on the left its a girl..

there is a thread running in 2nd Tri about it, https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...o-you-know-your-placenta-position-gender.html the ladies over there are able to see if it was right for them or not as they have had their sexing scan, although most don't know which side their placenta was on, so thought it would be useful to ask at the 12 week scan. Its very interesting. It came true for me and will be asking at my dating scan where my placenta is..


Material and Method

This is a multi-center prospective cohort study of 5376 pregnant women that underwent ultrasonography from 1997 to 2007. Trans-vaginal sonograms were performed in 22% of the patients at 6 weeks gestation, and Trans-abdominal sonograms were used at 18-20 weeks gestation, at this time the fetal gender were confirmed in 98-99%. The fetal sexwas confirmed 100% after delivery. The study also addressed the bicornuate uteri with single pregnancy in relation to placenta / chorionic villi location. The result was tabulated according to gender and placenta / chorionic villi location. Bicornuate uteri with single fetus in different horns were studied and tabulated

Result 
Dramatic differences were detected in chorionic villi / placental location according to gender. 97.2% of the male fetuses had a chorionic villi/placenta location on the right side of the uterus whereas, 2.4% had a chorionic villi/placenta location to the left of the uterus. On the other hand 97.5% of female fetuses had a chorionic villi/placenta location to the left of the uterus whereas, 2.7% had their chorionic villi/placenta location to the right side of the uterus.127 cases were found to involve bicornuate uteri with single foetuses, most male fetuses were located in the right horn of the uterus and showed right placental laterality (70%). Most female fetuses 59% on the other hand, were located in the left horn and showed left laterality (59%).Moreover, most of the males located in the left horn exhibited right laterality (89%). Also most females located in right horn exhibited left laterality (976.4%). In addition this research indicated that there was a possible link between renal pyelectasis and placental location, and it might be used as a genetic soft marker.

Conclusion
Ramzi&#8217;s method is using placenta /chorionic villi location as a marker for fetal gender detection at 6 weeks gestation was found to be highly reliable. This method correctly predicts the fetus gender in 97.2% of males and 97.5% of females early in the first trimester. And it might be helpful to use as a genetic soft marker in relation with fetal pyelectasis.


----------



## akerie

That is very interesting I am going to find out which side my placenta is on. I am curios if it has a ring of truth to it.........Thank you for posting.


----------



## chocolate

I find it hard to get an answer because do you say left or right of the scan photo when you look at it or if you were standing behind the photo holding it facing out from you???

My 6 week scan showed on the screen, from me standing in front of the screen, baby and placenta on the right of the screen - so reversed = left = girl.

However at my private 8 week scan I asked and the woman was confused on how to say 'my left/her left' etc. and in the end said placenta on right - but not sure if she reversed it so none the wiser. Will ask the experts at 12 weeks


----------



## lillyjw

Do you have to ask the sonographer where the placenta is? My baby is on the right can hear it on doppler and at scan xx


----------



## bump.on.brain

At my scan, the sonographer told me that my placenta is at the front. When I asked if that was normal, she said that anywhere is normal, where it develops is wherever the fertilised egg first implanted... 
So I would find it hard to believe that the gender can be determined by the positioning? :shrug:


----------



## greenbeans12

I'm interested...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Annabel

Well thinking of it from a medical point of view, I would think that if they say placenta is to the right, then that must be your right i.e. next to your right hand.. Does that make sense?

Bump.on.brain - I use to have that avatar pic too!! :) The placenta does move in pregnancy, so where it is at 12 weeks isn't where it will be at 20 weeks. What the study is saying is placenta position only at the 12 week scan. Your will be anterior, but it may be slightly more to the left or right.. :)


----------



## chocolate

This theory is based on position at 6 weeks as the placenta moves the further along you get.


----------



## Annabel

Oh! haha!


----------



## chocolate

You doughnut lol! I guess if it was really far to one side then 12 weeks would give a good guess.

If the sonographer says its to the right/left, then go by that. But if you see on the scan pic its one side over the other, you reverse that as its mirror imaged.
If its done transvaginally then what side you see on the pic is which real side it is.


Im none the wiser as by my interpretations from my 6 week scan I thought it meant girl as to the left but 8 week scan woman said right, but didnt ask if she had reversed that already or not lol.


----------



## DaniJean

I had a 3d at 12w6d and I saw my placenta right next to my baby! But what confuses me is, am I looking at a reversed picture of the baby? Or is what I am seeing the actual view? If it's the actual view, placenta is on right, if it's reversed however, it's on the left. I am so curious now!!! Anyone know the answer?


----------



## chocolate

DaniJean said:


> I had a 3d at 12w6d and I saw my placenta right next to my baby! But what confuses me is, am I looking at a reversed picture of the baby? Or is what I am seeing the actual view? If it's the actual view, placenta is on right, if it's reversed however, it's on the left. I am so curious now!!! Anyone know the answer?

As it was done abdominally it will be reversed, so if pic shows placenta on the right, it actually means left so a girl.

I think it can be hard at 12 weeks to gather if it is right or left of womb though as they may zoom in so although it may look right, it may just be zoomed in to look like its to the right when in fact its just over the right of the left hand side of the womb if that makes sense........


----------



## daydreaming22

Girls its not just R or L of pic, but you need to know where the cervix is in respect to the placenta to determine R or L. Then if it was trans abdominal it will be flipped Example: my 6 week u/s transvaginal
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 49


----------



## Junebugs

Hey ladies i am just popping over from 3rd tri because i saw this post. When i was in first tri. i was so obsessed about this theory. Well just a couple tips for you,

1. Don't try and figure it out from your ultrasound picture because things can be flipped sooo easily. I figured that one out after talking to my ultrasound tech.( you would need to ask the tech where it is located)

2. The placenta will move, My first ultrasound was at 6 weeks (on the right side then) 12 week (mid-line) and now at 39 weeks it's on the left.

3. I did find thou that ever time i used my doppler he was always on the right side and even now at 39 weeks he is always hanging out on the right side of my uterus.

4. The theory would be YOUR right or left. Anything medical is always from your left or your right


----------



## daydreaming22

Junebugs said:


> Hey ladies i am just popping over from 3rd tri because i saw this post. When i was in first tri. i was so obsessed about this theory. Well just a couple tips for you,
> 
> 1. Don't try and figure it out from your ultrasound picture because things can be flipped sooo easily. I figured that one out after talking to my ultrasound tech.( you would need to ask the tech where it is located)
> 
> 2. The placenta will move, My first ultrasound was at 6 weeks (on the right side then) 12 week (mid-line) and now at 39 weeks it's on the left.
> 
> 3. I did find thou that ever time i used my doppler he was always on the right side and even now at 39 weeks he is always hanging out on the right side of my uterus.
> 
> 4. The theory would be YOUR right or left. Anything medical is always from your left or your right

Yep, it moves! The article states the theory is only accurate for scans done between 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Nikki noo

I was told at my 6 week scan that the placenta doesnt develope that early and that the yolk sack does the job of the placenta, and told the same at 8 week scan then at 11 week scan she said it was starting to develop but to early to see and that I would see it at my 13 week scan, so I didn't have a placenta at 6 weeks nevermind what side it was on, lol!


----------



## daydreaming22

Nikki noo said:


> I was told at my 6 week scan that the placenta doesnt develope that early and that the yolk sack does the job of the placenta, and told the same at 8 week scan then at 11 week scan she said it was starting to develop but to early to see and that I would see it at my 13 week scan, so I didn't have a placenta at 6 weeks nevermind what side it was on, lol!

If you read it, you arent actually looking for the placenta, you're looking for the DR of the chronic vili, which is where the placenta will first form. It shows up bright white on the u/s


----------



## Annabel

Wow, Well I think when I go for my scan I will ask where it is, and then see, I suppose you never 100% know until they are born! 

Im kind of obsessed with this theory too, when I was pregnant first time round it was right for me, and the thread that was around then was right for a lot of ladies, which is why Im pretty obsessed with it now!


----------



## stacey3690

at my 11 week scan it was on the left and im having a girl x


----------



## seany3

I'm dying to ask on Monday where my placenta is! X


----------



## Bats11

Yes theory was right for me, mine was left & she's all GIRL!


----------



## sdeitrick1

Ok ladies, I asked the tech about this and she acted like she had no clue what I was talking about! Can you ladies tell me what you think.....This was a transvaginal u/s by LMP 6 weeks 4 days


----------

